# CPU con pi-pi de gato



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2014)

*Necesito Sugerencias*

A uno de mis gatos de le ocurrió hacer pipi contra la CPU de mi hijo.
Cuando el FogoHijo vuelve de sus vacaciones intenta encender la máquina y esta presenta síntomas de estar "Muerta" (Rigidez cadavérica incluida)

Desmonté todo y limpié con un solvente suave todas las partes que encontré con restos de pipi, zócalos de memorias, slot´s, integrados, Etc.

No quedan rastros visibles del "Regalito" del gato

Pero la máquina sigue en la "Morgue" como *NO* tiene nada compatible con otras máquinas que hay en casa no puedo hacer intercambios para identificar que es lo que no funciona.

No tengo video y el mother no responde.

Está descartado:

1) Tirarla.
2) Meterme la máquina en algún lugar del cuerpo.
3) Meter la máquina en algún lugar del cuerpo del gato.
4) Todas las anteriores.

Otras groserías: Abstenerse.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 27, 2014)

Hola Sr. Fogo, quizás haya partes aún, con restos de "substancia ácida del animal felino" que no han sido removidas. Personalmente utilizo alcohol isopropílico cuando se trata de limpiezas en PCBs.
Posiblemente haya que sumergir completamente la mother.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2014)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Sr. Fogo, quizás haya partes aún, con restos de "substancia ácida del animal felino" que no han sido removidas. Personalmente utilizo alcohol isopropílico cuando se trata de limpiezas en PCB.



Yo también.
Pero en este caso opté por un solvente aún menos agresivo y de evaporación mas rápida (Solvente tipo 04)

Otro dato, *no* da sonido indicativo de error


----------



## jose monti (Ene 27, 2014)

la fuente prende??


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2014)

jose monti dijo:


> la fuente prende??



*Sip.*
También: Discos rígidos, Coolers

Si bien la fuente se salpicó con PiPi no parece que hubiera entrado


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 27, 2014)

buenas fogo..bueno le cuento lo que me paso una vez ..pero en vez de pi-pi de gato fue agua.....en el lugar donde estaba la maquina se inundo....y es de no creer me dijeron que sumerjiera la placa en agua oxigenada.... la deje un dia entero y luego funciono ¡¡¡¡¡¡  cuando la encendi me daba error de memoria repaze el socalo con una lija super fina de  esas al agua..sumerji las memorias en agua oxijenada tambien...y se soliciono el problema.....aaaaaaaaaa cambie la pila


----------



## analogico (Ene 27, 2014)

si le queda algo de olor el gato volvera
y la nariz del gato es mas sensible


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 27, 2014)

Gato bueno es ................!gato muerto ! , jajajajajajajajajajajajaja
Quizaz la urina que es mui acida esteja entre un processador  BGA y la placa madre "molestando" lo barramento. 
Att.

Daniel Lopes


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2014)

*Novedades:*

Acabo de lavar el mother y la placa de video (Again) con isopropílico mas una cepillada con, redundancia, cepillo de dientes y la máquina continua alegremente *"Muerta"*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2014)

A mi me ha tocado con placas importantes de máquinas importantes orinadas por ratones y lo resolví lavándolas con agua caliente.

Luego el enjuague clásico con isopropílico y a secaaaaaaaaaar.

De todas maneras es interesante lo del agua oxigeneda y lo tendré en cuenta !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 27, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Novedades:*
> 
> Acabo de lavar el mother y la placa de video (Again) con isopropílico mas una cepillada con, redundancia, cepillo de dientes y la máquina continua alegremente *"Muerta"*


Carissimo Don Fogonaso quizaz ( si possible es logico) manter la placa madre en una campanilha de alto vacio por 30 minutos y seguramiente sea possible quitar qualquer residuo de urina que ainda haya.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Ene 27, 2014)

Yo las dejo al menos 12 horas sumergidas en una mezcla de desengrasante tipo KH7(3) y agua destilada (1), removiendo la cubeta de cuando en cuando, despues, una regadita con isopropílico por debajo de los BGA y en los chips mas grandecitos, unas horas al tendedero que se seque al sol.
La mayoría vuelven a la vida.
Si ha habido corrosión, mal asunto.

Salút


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2014)

Por lo pronto vamos a llevar la máquina a lo de un amigo que posee una similar para intercambiar partes:

Fuente/Placa de video/Memorias/Micro, si esto no da resultado, será cuestión de lavar el mother


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 27, 2014)

Porque no sacas la bateria , has un reset dejando unos 15 minutos el jumper y probar, porque ya hiciste lo adecuado lavarla y secarla, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Lord Chango (Ene 27, 2014)

No entra ni siquiera a la BIOS? Raro. 

En ese caso habria que descartar el resto de los componentes. Los contactos de la pila? Contactos del jumper? Dip switches?


----------



## capitanp (Ene 27, 2014)

Bueno don Fogo me ha pasado en un cpu con un liquido mas o menos corrosivo como el pi-pi de gato

Paso sumergir la placa (sin bateria y todo elemento desmontable, bios, mems, etc) en agua destilada y ponerle un poco de detergente, jabón o desengrasanate para vencer la tensión superficial del agua y que penetre mas luego enjuagar con alcohol isopropilico a presión haciendo en facis entre la separación de los IC donde parezca afectado.
Luego secar con *aire comprimido a buena presión* y pistola de calor...

lo mas complicado es el secado ya que una humedad elevada hará que no arranque, se puede probar también sumergirla en arroz o silicagel

saludos y suerte


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Ene 27, 2014)

maestro Fogonazo saludos, mi proceder en estos casos es preparo una ponchera de agua con detergente fab o arie, disolviendo bien para que no queden granulos del detergente y se incrusten en la motherboard; sumerjo la motherboard y con un pincel grueso de cerdas largas se lo paso por todas las partes (socals, intgrados. orificios, todo es todo) teniendo en cuenta de no desprender componentes al fregar, luego la enjuago directamente en el chorro de agua de la pluma y por ultimo con un secador de cabello le doy aire frio para sacar el agua de las cavidades y por ultimo aire caliente del mismo secador hasta verificar que no hay rastros de agua( esto se nota despues de varios minutos de aire acliente ) y listo.



Ha se me olvidaba esto sin bateria de la bios ni cables, flex etc.


----------



## juliangp (Ene 28, 2014)

Que voltajes te tira la fuente? podrias sumergir la mother y tros componentes como la ram y el procesador en isopropilico durante varias horas, sacando previamente la pila...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2014)

Gracias por las sugerencias. 

El día jueves voy a efectuar las pruebas comentadas, hoy me tengo que ir de viaje y no puedo.
De acuerdo al resultado y casi con seguridad el mother irá a la "Lavandería".


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 29, 2014)

El agua oxigenada ataca el estaño, yo la descartaría para este caso.

Comprar/adquirir/tomar prestada una placa POST, continuar a partir del mensaje de error.

Llevar la placa a Vulcano Monserrat o Solarcom Almagro y que se encargue otro del problema a cambio de unos billetes.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 29, 2014)

Nilfred dijo:


> El agua oxigenada ataca el estaño, yo la descartaría para este caso.
> Comprar/adquirir/tomar prestada una placa POST, continuar a partir del mensaje de error.
> Llevar la placa a Vulcano Monserrat o Solarcom Almagro y que se encargue otro del problema a cambio de unos billetes.


 al menos lo que yo probe..noes el agua oxijenada para curacion ....sino la que se usa para la tintura del cabello....la 40vol. esa es la que use y la soldadura quedaron brillantes.... no se nota que ataque el estaño....y hay algo que me olvidadba....!!!!! el desplasante de humedad ¡¡¡¡¡ fogo si eso sirve para retirar la humedad de un bobinado de motor (ejemplo bombas sumerguibles..que se rompio la estopada )..... y es un agente limpiador..creo que esa es la solucion....despues secarla al sol o un horno tibio o una lampara incandesente grande


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 29, 2014)

Yo limpié el borne negativo sulfatado de una batería de gel 12 V 7 Ah con agua oxigenada 10 vol. porque no tenía ganas de hervir agua.
El resultado fue que el borne quedó de color cobre y lo re-estañé del lado de arriba. Del lado de abajo, arriba cerca del plástico y parte de los bordes del borne siguen de color cobre ¿Quieren foto?

Contenido Agua oxigenada 10 vol. "Laboratorio Paez":
Peróxido de hidrógeno 3.04 g
Agua purificada cantidad suficiente para (c.s.p) 100 ml


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2014)

Agua oxigenada 

Desengrasante + detergente o jabón en polvo 

Hoy por la tarde me voy a poner a "Jugar" nuevamente con la placa


----------



## boximil1 (Ene 30, 2014)

ese tema nunca lo entendi, mas que nada con celulares , pero me parece que con una mother tambien :

se supone que estas placas poseen pistas muy pequeñas y tambien componentes muy pequeños, calculo que al ser pistas de grosor muy chico un poco de corrosion en seguida las corta,  o la formacion de algun tipo de salitre o corrosion entre patas de chips generan una falla .

como dije , en estas placas modernas, que solo se pueden ver con lupa y a veces ni asi , si hasta he leido que hay placas multicapa, o se ano de doble faz  sino de 3 , 4 o 5 capas (me parece increible) .

las posibilidades de un daño permanente son altas.

o no ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2014)

boximil1 dijo:


> ese tema nunca lo entendi, mas que nada con celulares , pero me parece que con una mother tambien :
> 
> se supone que estas placas poseen pistas muy pequeñas y tambien componentes muy pequeños, calculo que al ser pistas de grosor muy chico un poco de corrosion en seguida las corta,  o la formacion de algun tipo de salitre o corrosion entre patas de chips generan una falla .
> 
> ...



Lo que estas comentando es correcto, pero también está el echo de que las pistas se encuentran protegidas por una placa plástica.

No creo que se halla cortado una pista, mi opinión es que se formó algún tipo de cortocircuito entre pistas en las zonas descubiertas y que no puedo llegar a ver ni con antejos + lupa.


----------



## patatilla (Ene 30, 2014)

Sin dudarlo, proteger zonas sensibles con cinta aislante. Si es un HD tapar la ventilación y a remojo con agua y jabón. Se enjuaga luego con agua normal, luego destilada si es muy gorda, se sacude, alcohol isopropílico y a secar bien durante dos o tres días.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Ene 30, 2014)

compañeros les aseguro qu*e* con agua, un pincel de cerdas largas, detergente fab o ariel y un secador de cabello, la placa queda como nueva.


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 7, 2014)

Faltaría revisar pistas en sectores sospechosos con un cuentahilos .
Y podría haberse muerto el bios por las suyas, siendo el pis de gato una casualidad , en ese caso flashearlo sería la solución.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2014)

No , los pises de gato , de ratón o de cucharacha , no son casualidades 

Te descomponen el aparatao , a la larga o a la corta  , y ésto te lo digo por experiencia.

Y quizás no veas nada , pero se metió en medio de las multilayer y te comió o cortocircuitó pistas y fin 

Saludos !


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 7, 2014)

Por esa razón es que escribí "podría" de todos modos flashear el bios (si se hace correctamente y no me cabe duda que así será) no lleva ningun perjuicio teniendo en cuenta el estado actual del mobo.
Saludos y mis respetos.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 8, 2014)

Si esta descartado:


> 1) Tirarla.
> 2) Meterme la máquina en algún lugar del cuerpo.
> 3) Meter la máquina en algún lugar del cuerpo del gato.
> 4) Todas las anteriores.



y esta muerta, yo diria que se podria: 

1.-Donar 
2.-Reciclar
3.-hacer una bonita obra de arte.
4.-todas las anteriores.


----------



## morta (Feb 18, 2014)

Preguntonta que nadie pregunto, modelo de micro, placa madre y memoria? video onboard o por pci-e?

Si el felino orino sobre la pc estando enchufada por mas que estaba apagada queda la tensión de standby, 5v, por lo que si se podría dañar algún componente por corto.

Pero si la pc arranca desde el botón de encendido las opciones son, antes que nada borrar el BIOS, desde el jumper, desconectar todos los dispositivos, HDD lectoras, tarjetas de red sintonizadora de tv etc, solo moter y micro, arrancar la maquina sin memorias, no va a dar vídeo pero tiene que hacer 3 pitidos de que no hay ram, esto indica que el POST llega hasta ahí, por lo que habria que buscar la falla por el lado del video, pero no se si la placa es onboard o por pci-e.


----------

